# leopard gecko keeps eye closed



## Leopardgecko12 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a leopard gecko who seems to like to keep one eye closed. She doesn't do it all the time but when she's awake in her hide she has one eye open one eye closed. At first, i thought it was because she had a bit of skin in it. So i asked my local reptile store and they said it was normal and to keep her moist hide in there. So I did. Eventually it opened up normally again. She then shed again and got some in there. But now she likes to have that one eye close and the other one open. I don't think its something I should be worried about because it's not skin and its not swollen. Maybe she just likes to do that. I know leopard geckos have eye lids so they blink. I was just curious if this was a normal thing for a gecko.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I think you will find that many lizards do this. It's probably a defensive thing when resting, keep one eye open for any predators lol. I've noticed most of my different varieties of lizards do it. As long as the eye looks clear and no stuck shed as you say then don't worry about it.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

is it always the same eye? that doesn't indicate something normal to me, esp if it happens after shed - is the eye permanently closed while she is out and about, eating etc? aswell as in her hide? or does she close it for a few mins, then open it again? or is it shut for days at a time?

cant work out what you mean by this...



> She then shed again and got some in there.


 ?


----------



## Leopardgecko12 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes it's the same eye but she only has it closed when she relaxing in the hide. It's fine when she's out and about, both eye are open and I examined the eye and it looked fine. I'm just beginning to think its something she does.


----------

